# Sydney Easter Weekend



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Can only do Friday. Can you be talked into giving Hen and Chicken Bay a go on Friday morning?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll need to fish early as I'll have to assist SWMBO organise for our holiday. Leaving Saturday to spend a week along the Great Ocean Rd and I've been told no fishing! I'm pretty sure I can sneak in an outfit.

I'll be launching from the Eastern Shore at about 6 and will be focussing on working that shore with sps and hbs. I think it will be too windy for poppers and I need to get back to basics and catch a couple of fish for the comp


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Am planning a Sat or Monday early session and would perfer the Harbour. How bad will is the southerly supposed to be on Sat early?

Work is very busy and this is likley to be my last yak fish for 5 or 6 weeks and would like one more poke at the pelegics before the water temp turns so was thinking Balmoral unless that's gone quiet.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Checked the almanac and decided I'll fish the high tide - launch at 8 at Reginald St, which puts me straight onto the target area


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave, if this cold gets a bit better will be down at reginald street around 9am fri , i hope , will watch this post for further info


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry Dave , i am an idiot , i forgot its good friday , i have church activities from 10am onwards


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> Others - doesn't anyone want to target the large schools of pelagics that are haunting middle harbour on sunday, monday or tuesday??????


Kraley, I'm keen for Monday... let me know if you definitely are going. I'm not sure of my plans at the moment, but will let you know.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

tugboat said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > Others - doesn't anyone want to target the large schools of pelagics that are haunting middle harbour on sunday, monday or tuesday??????
> ...


DITTO


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm only a chance for Monday. As I haven't fished Middle Harbour before, can you tell me where exactly you plan to be and where the best launch spot might be?


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Kraley, have just PM'ed you. Might see you out on the water Monday


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

looks as though the wind and swell will be up with a bit of rain over teh weekend but it looks to be easing up by Monday. fingers crossed.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Bit of rain doesn't hurt... shouldn't have much if any swell that far up middle harbour. Thinking about it a bit of rain will mean less stinkboat traffic


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm keen for a bash on Monday....weather wise looks the best option....

lucky I got out today (H&C Bay).....will post report soon !!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I'll be fishing someplace on Monday. Will try to get up to Bantry Bay and meet up with a few of you.

Have fished (stink boat) between the Spit and the entrance to Bantry Bay and have run accross schools of tailor on a few times.

Roseville is definitely closest to launch from, but you need a national parks sticker or it costs to park. Clontaff is a longer paddle/peddle but it's free to park and personally I think if you're trolling on the way to Bantry it's better water to fish too.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

OMC that's true..NPWS does patrol Roseville boat ramp very heavily or you could launch near Clyde park Northbridge which is a bit closer and also is free parking


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Can anyone post more details of launch and parking options in Clive Park ?


----------

